# Zeptember....



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Does anyone else here get the Classic Rock Station feed in your town? It's nation wide, so I would assume quite a few people get it.

Anyway, every September they have a Zepplin month and call it Zeptember. Oh what a happy girl I am when October rolls around. 
They play some of the most obscure cuts, and it goes on and on and on. It's not that I don't like Zepplin, but too much of anything gets old.

Do you have any groups/songs like that, that you just can't stand to hear anymore when they get overdone?
Others for me are:
Rush
Hendrix
Skynard (sp)
Steppenwolf - Born to be wild
Nickle-back (never could stand them)

There's so much they could be playing, but insist on the same stuff over and over. Or, maybe I just have the radio on too much....


----------



## An t-iasg (Jun 3, 2005)

LOL...I like Led Zeppelin too, but I know what you mean. I think our classic station here repeats itself too much anyway. I think I will forever be sick of Manfred Mann's "'Blinded by the Light". I used to love that song in junior high and then one day it was too much! Even now if it comes on the radio, I may listen to the first minute or so, then I switch stations.

On the other hand, September is over, so someone can wake up Billie Joe from Green Day! :lol:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Any song that has to do with the group _Van Halen_. Classic rock stations here play the crap out of their stuff ](*,)

Jan, you don't like _NickleBack_... I'm coming to get you :axe:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Now see, I wish it were Zoctober now.  I do love other classic rock, but Zeppelin rules!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

You can thank the FCC for removing the restrictions on radio station ownership. This in turn led to media conglomerates such as Clear Channel that own multiple radio stations in many markets. Make the programing central so instead of 100 program managers for 100 stations you have 1 programmer for 100 stations all sounding the same playing the same song at the same time of day. Frontline , a PBS news show recently broadcast The Way the Music Died, which you can view in it's entirety on-line.

I listen to college radio myself. Commercial free, incredible variety, and stuff you will never ever hear on commercial radio. The station I listen to, WTMD  has an Internet broadcast.

Just say no to commercial radio!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Also check out the song Who Stole My Radio by Shemekia Copeland.


----------

